# lennox



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

how on earth do you change a flame rod on a G61mpv. i have been in the trade for 25 years.... residential only a couple of years, who in there right mind engineered this thing ....... whats the easiest way to change it:blink:


----------



## screwdave (Nov 10, 2011)

I have had to drop entire manifold + burner box. what a major pain for what should be a 2 min. repair! To bad the educated idiots don't have to work on this brand in the field! SCREWDAVE:furious:


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

whew its not just me then..... I thought to myself whoever engineered this has never held a wrench in his life...... what a terrible design for a hi end furnace:furious:


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

Use a small ¼" magnetic drill chuck in a ¼" ratchet......no problems.:thumbsup:


----------



## heatingman (Mar 24, 2012)

good luck the smaller the furnace (btu) wise the harder and its the same on all furnaces, have to say carrier is the biggest pain in the but!!!!!


----------



## pacnw (Apr 15, 2011)

61 and 71 are about the same.

I take the rubber boot out/off and then get a 1/4" magnetic nut driver. Do not forget to cover the opening to the inducer, if you drop the screw it is a b!tch to get out easily.

Sometimes, depending on the gas piping, removal of some or all of the manifold and/or piping is required.

When they brought in the G71 and it was the same, we brought in tools for the area rep so he could see the error of their design. I guess they finally listened, they did them different on the newer models.


----------

